# How to shrink/tighten my Timex watch strap loop?



## kristifun (Jan 11, 2015)

I






I have a small wrist and my strap loop is not doing the job for me , as it is too loose. Is there any way to tighten it? Maybe by heating it or something?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Post moved to Straps & Bracelets


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

If the keeper is floating (Meaning it is not attached or stitched to the strap and can move freely), you could clip it down a bit and re-glue on the bottom side sp no one can see the seam, or you could just try to find another strap with a smaller keeper you could use in place of the original one. 

Some of the expert strap makers here will have other and better suggestions as well and hopefully they can give you some guidance.


----------



## Bertrand84 (5 mo ago)

Hi all, same problem as kristifun here.
My leather loop belongs to a Longines watch so trying to be careful.
Anyone here experienced the glue method? That sounds a bit risky for me.
Anyone experienced cutting some part and stitching it again?

Thanks


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

Bertrand84 said:


> Hi all, same problem as kristifun here.
> My leather loop belongs to a Longines watch so trying to be careful.
> Anyone here experienced the glue method? That sounds a bit risky for me.
> Anyone experienced cutting some part and stitching it again?
> ...


Can either use a little contact cement on the inside of the loop and under the band and stick together.

Other is slicing the loop and regluing. Just need to be careful that you don't slice short and not leave enough material to reglue

DON


----------



## Bertrand84 (5 mo ago)

DON said:


> Can either use a little contact cement on the inside of the loop and under the band and stick together.
> 
> Other is slicing the loop and regluing. Just need to be careful that you don't slice short and not leave enough material to reglue
> 
> DON


Thanks. Not sure I'd feel confident to do it with my very fingers. Do high street watchmakers usually do this ?


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

Bertrand84 said:


> Thanks. Not sure I'd feel confident to do it with my very fingers. Do high street watchmakers usually do this ?


Might want to try some place that does leather repair. When I make a loop. I place both sections together and wrap section around to see how much I need to make a loop. Mark off what needs to be shaved, glued and stitched.

Some places may not even want to bother

Small tube of contact cement is like $4.00

As I said. Little on the inside of the loop (area where it's joined) and some on the back of the strap where you want it to stay. Wait the required drying time. Slide over. Make sure loop is straight and press down.

Practice without glue to get used to it. See what a shop will charge though


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

I use "Loctite Super Glue" (cyanoacrylate) and glue the keeper/loop directly to the strap. I find the best position for it and glue it in place. I never have to deal with the keeper floating up and down the strap.


----------



## Bertrand84 (5 mo ago)

Thanks. Super Glue sounds like a solution. Though that may be some fine craftsmanship there. Not sure if a place doing leather repair would bother with this or have the necessary glue?


----------

